# WTB Blue Pearl Shrimp



## Rigio (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking to buy 2 blue pearl shrimp
Preferably in the Toronto/GTA area

message me if you have some and where you would be available for a pick up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Those are some pretty expensive shrimp.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you heard of Aqua Inspiration in Scarborough? I plan on making my first visit next week.

Check out their website for a variety of shrimp

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductlisttype.asp?PNAME=LIS&PTYPE=Shrimp


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I can honestly say I hate you Ontario folks. *stares dreamily at the list*


----------

